# Post an rail Fencing



## faye (Oct 13, 2010)

Probably only relevent to thosae in the UK.

We are finaly getting the entire field post and railed (weve been doing it in bits and pieces for a number of years, finaly got some money put aside to do the last of it) so I'm looking for cheap places to buy posts and rails.

I have a nice farmer who will come and bash in the posts with his tractor and papa and I are going to put up the rails.

However we need:
110 posts
180 rails

To complete this. So far I've found wynnstay farmers can do it for just over £800 for the lot.

does anyone know anywhere that may be cheaper?


----------

